# Dog shows and the people who inhabit them (funny)



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's a tongue-in-cheek look at dog shows. It gave me a chuckle . Hope you enjoy it.

DOG SHOW PEOPLE - NEWCOMERS FIELD GUIDE

Wish the author would have included a section on Rally Exhibitors (REs) and also wrote up something in the same vein for agility trials.


----------

